# Middleweight Madness. Columbia's crazy frames



## Jim Barnard (Oct 31, 2018)

Found this at the Wethersfield CT Bicycle Swap in June. I got around to cleaning her up just last night. I went to the swap looking for a tank like this in black. I still NEED the black tank.  I have seen this tank on the cantilevered frames before, but not on the space age frames. I really like the way the 5/8" tube becomes the rack. 




 Bell!





Sweet Lines.





The tank headlights remind me of 60's Robots.






The Girls bike was neat as well. This one still needs a little work.








This last design is wonderful.  I still need to get it finished, but I like the way the rocket plane contrail is a 1/2" frame member. 





I bet these frames broke often.





Looking for a proper set of headlights, bezels, lens and visor.





Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a Firebolt like the male bike, but mine is missing the tank and is really rough. I am like you, in that I really appreciate the frame design with the integrated rear rack. I hope one day to get to it and just make a cool rider out of it. I have also contemplated a repaint, since almost all of the original paint is gone. Cool bikes!


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

Sweet , Nice collection


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Very nice stuff! Never seen the black frame style before.


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 1, 2018)

Beautiful bike Catfish


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice group of Columbias!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 1, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 893272



Soooooo NICE!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 2, 2018)

A friend just put this Newsboy together.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 27, 2018)

I had this one, albeit for just a week, this past summer.

I always wanted one, and this came up for sale. A friend of mine had this as his bucket list bike, but didn't have the funds when it was being sold, so I bought it, got to ride it a week and passed it on to him.

He was stoked, I got to own it for a short while.  He brought it back to showroom condition, it is very nice now, almost mint like.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 29, 2018)

Chain oiler! (...and beer holder?)


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 29, 2018)

Here is what that Firebolt looks like now.

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 30, 2018)

That'sa nice!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

Jim Barnard said:


> Found this at the Wethersfield CT Bicycle Swap in June. I got around to cleaning her up just last night. I went to the swap looking for a tank like this in black. I still NEED the black tank.  I have seen this tank on the cantilevered frames before, but not on the space age frames. I really like the way the 5/8" tube becomes the rack. View attachment 892812
> 
> Bell!
> 
> ...



A nice collection of really cool frame Columbias. they all are very uncommon bikes. Enjoy. Razin.


----------

